
Shocking language found in property documents throughout Bay Area - MilnerRoute
https://www.eastbaytimes.com/2019/02/26/for-whites-only-shocking-language-found-in-property-docs-throughout-bay-area/
======
howard941
Not just the Bay Area. [https://www.nytimes.com/1986/08/01/us/unenforceable-
covenant...](https://www.nytimes.com/1986/08/01/us/unenforceable-covenants-
are-in-many-deeds.html)

